# Anxiety Disorders > Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder (OCD) >  >  First OCD Thought of the Day

## Lunaire

What was your first OCD thought of the day?

----------


## Total Eclipse

The dishes are a mess.. but I'm too overwhelmed to do anything >.<

----------


## Lunaire

> The dishes are a mess.. but I'm too overwhelmed to do anything >.<



Awww. I'm sorry to hear that you were overwhelmed. ::teddy::

----------


## Koalafan

Must check every lock  >_<

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Must check every lock  >_<



I do that too >__<

----------


## Koalafan

> I do that too >__<



I know I hate it  ::(:  I always have to check every lock 2 or 3 times before I go anywhere >_<

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I know I hate it  I always have to check every lock 2 or 3 times before I go anywhere >_<



Same, I hate it too >__< I do the same thing before I go to sleep as well. :/

----------


## Koalafan

> Same, I hate it too >__< I do the same thing before I go to sleep as well. :/



Oh yea going to sleep is the worst  ::(: . Sometimes I'll get up in the middle of the night just to check the locks again  :Tongue:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Oh yea going to sleep is the worst . Sometimes I'll get up in the middle of the night just to check the locks again



Awww  ::(:  I would probably do that too if I wasn't scared of going downstairs at night  :Tongue:

----------


## Koalafan

> Awww  I would probably do that too if I wasn't scared of going downstairs at night



Aww I know I have to quick about it! My house can be creepy at night  ::D:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Aww I know I have to quick about it! My house can be creepy at night



Omg, my house is so creepy at night, I live in the woods >__<

----------


## Koalafan

> Omg, my house is so creepy at night, I live in the woods >__<



That would terrify me! Sounds coming from the woods at night are the creepiest ever! >_<

----------


## HoldTheSea

> That would terrify me! Sounds coming from the woods at night are the creepiest ever! >_<



It definitely terrifies me... even worse when my dogs hear something and they all start howling! :/

----------


## Koalafan

> It definitely terrifies me... even worse when my dogs hear something and they all start howling! :/



I would never sleep with the lights off if that started happening!  ::(:  My mind would be racing so much!  :Paranoid:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> I would never sleep with the lights off if that started happening!  My mind would be racing so much!



I would never sleep with the lights off!  :Paranoid:

----------


## Koalafan

> I would never sleep with the lights off!



Aww you're more than welcome to borrow my night light!  ::D:  it has tons of cool customization features  :Razz:  it's been helping me a lot  ::):

----------


## HoldTheSea

> Aww you're more than welcome to borrow my night light!  it has tons of cool customization features  it's been helping me a lot



I'm glad it's been helping you!  ::):  What kind of features does it have?

----------


## Koalafan

> I'm glad it's been helping you!  What kind of features does it have?



You change the color of the light, ranging from white to orange, and you can also change the brightness of it. It's an awesome night light  ::D:

----------


## HoldTheSea

> You change the color of the light, ranging from white to orange, and you can also change the brightness of it. It's an awesome night light



That's so awesome  ::D:

----------


## Total Eclipse

I keep looking at mess and overwelmed  ::(:

----------


## Koalafan

Gotta wash my hands >_<

----------


## Lunaire

Cables... CABLES EVERYWHERE!  :yield:

----------


## HoldTheSea

Must shower again >__<

----------


## unpopularbugs

Why is there hair everyplace >_<

----------

